# Unknown Orchids from Peru



## Hiker (Jul 23, 2014)

I was hiking on the Inca trail a couple of months ago and took lots of pictures of Orchids. I identified most of them but few still elude me, If anyone recognizes any of those please drop me a note,

http://santaclaravalleyorchidsociety.org/Unkonwn Orchids.htm

Thanks for the help, Hiker


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2014)

Some Epi's there. Sending the photos to Andy's Orchids is a good shot for identification.


----------



## goods (Jul 23, 2014)

The last one looks like a Maxillaria (or whatever genus the huge Max.'s have been moved to).


----------



## Hiker (Jul 24, 2014)

I think it is in fact Max. gigantia


----------

